# WebService, 4-stelliger String (Jahr) als Calendar



## Sleepwalker (15. Sep 2011)

Moin,

ich steh' gerade vor einem dämlichen Problem 
Ich sprehe mit einem WebService. Durch die Vorgabe der XSDs soll ich ein Element "Year" einfügen, welches eine Instanz von Calendar erwartet. Soweit, so gut.

In der Doku der Schnittstelle (eine externe Doku, nicht die der XSDs) steht allerdings "4 Digits" als Inhalt des Elementes. Also nur das Jahr, und kein Datum.

Wie bekomme ich jetzt z.B. eine 2005 in das Year-Element, ohne dass die "setYear(Calendar clndr)"-Methode meckert?

Danke schon mal.


PS: Ja, ich kann auch mit einem Cursor hantieren, aber das ist mir zu "plump".


----------



## Sleepwalker (15. Sep 2011)

Ähm, wer auch immer das hier her verschoben hat, hat nicht richtig gelesen?!


Es geht um eine Calendar-Instanz mit nur einem 4-stelligen Jahr. Das hat nix mit Netzwerken zu tun.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Sep 2011)

warum schreibst du dann (fast ausschließlich) was von Netzwerk und läßt es nicht weg? 
ich habe schon einige Fragen zu Calendar gesehen, aber bei deiner versteh ich wenig,

dache es liegt an WebService, XSD, Cursor und was immer du da fern aller 'Java-Basics' postest,
ansonsten erkläre es doch nochmal neu

ein Calendar stellt eine Zeit da, eine Zeit ist immer genau eine Zeit, 
man kann sich eine bestimmte Zeit aussuchen,
aber es gibt keine Zeit 'nur mit Jahr' oder so,

wenn aus dem Calendar ein String oder sonstwas extrahiert werden soll, 
hängt das davon ab wie man da vorgehen will, aber nicht mehr vom Calendar selber


----------



## Sleepwalker (15. Sep 2011)

Ich wollte halt das Drumherum auch mit erklären. Entschuldige, dass ich meine Probleme gerne ausführlich beschreibe, um ggf. mehr Feedback zu bekommen 
Und das eigentliche Problem kam für mich in die Basics 
Kann ja nicht ändern, dass du mein Problem nicht ganz lesen, aber trotzdem moderieren wolltest 


Dann werde ich dem Dokumentationsaufwand entgegen wohl leider die XSD anpassen müssen. Es sei denn, jemand hat doch noch eine Idee.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (16. Sep 2011)

Hm du könntest alle moante und alle tage auf ß setzen vorm übergeben wenn ich deine etwas confuse frage richtig lese.

(aka add(DayOfMonth,-getField(DayOfMonth))


----------



## Sleepwalker (16. Sep 2011)

Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden ???:L


Weiß auch nicht, wie ich das Problem besser erklären kann.
Es soll am Ende so aussehen:

...
<Year>2005</Year>
...

Und die Methode, die dieses XML-Element erstellt, erwartet eine Calendar-Instanz. Aber die wiederum sieht halt mehr als nur das Jahr vor.

Ich habe mittlerweile einfach die XSD angepasst, so dass statt des Calendars einfach ein String benutzt wird. Ist wohl die eleganteste Lösung, aber nicht die, die ich wollte


----------

